# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Åbus

## Aleksi.K

Eli Onniexpressin Helsinki-Turku vuorot siirtyvät Åbus-tuotteen alle. Myös verkkokauppa on auennut ja lippuja saa jo ostettua vuoroille. Toivotetaan onnea uuteen yritykseen.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Eli Onniexpressin Helsinki-Turku vuorot siirtyvät Åbus-tuotteen alle. Myös verkkokauppa on auennut ja lippuja saa jo ostettua vuoroille. Toivotetaan onnea uuteen yritykseen.


Mistäs osoitteesta tuo verkkokauppa löytyy? Pikaisella googlettamisella ei nimittäin löytynyt...

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mistäs osoitteesta tuo verkkokauppa löytyy? Pikaisella googlettamisella ei nimittäin löytynyt...


Åbus.fi-etusivulla lukee _Osta lippu_. Sitä klikkaamalla aukeaa reilulippu.fi-verkkokauppa.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Åbus.fi-etusivulla lukee _Osta lippu_. Sitä klikkaamalla aukeaa reilulippu.fi-verkkokauppa.


Käyttävät näköjään samaa verkkokauppaa kuin OE:kin... Lippujen hinnatkin ovat periytyneet OE:ltä, sillä esim. 20.2 kaikki liput maksavat 9...

----------


## kuukanko

Ainakin nettisivujen ulkoasun perusteella Åbus on liikkeellä ammattimaisesti ja antaa matkustajalle vaikutelman luotettavasta yhtiöstä. Seuraava kynnys on, ovatko bussit yhtenäisessä Åbus-värityksessä.

Åbus erottautuu muiden bussiyhtiöiden ja VR:n halpalipuista lippujen vaihtokelpoisuudella: nettisivujen mukaan liput on vaihdettavissa toiselle lähdölle, jos vaihto tehdään viimeistään vuorokausi ennen matkaa.

Raisio - Turku - Helsinki -reitillä myös Turussa suoraan Kauppatorille vievä reitti antaa sille kilpailuetua. Sen yksinään jo uskoisi tuovan Åbusin kyytiin sen verran väkeä, että linja kannattaa. Tosin eiköhän kilpailijat seuraa perässä (Pohjolan Liikenne yritti jo, mutta sen ehdotus ei vielä mennyt läpi).

Åbusin tavoitteena on sen itsensä mukaan laajentaa liikennöintiä myös muiden suurimpien kaupunkien välille. Silloin tulee mielenkiintoiseksi Savonlinjan rooli osaomistajana: lähteekö Åbus kilpailemaan Savonlinjaa vastaan ja jos ei lähde, niin väistääkö Åbus vai Savonlinja.

Minusta on hienoa, että pikavuoroliikenteeseen saadaan uusi toimija, jolla selvästi on innovaatiokykyä. Matkustaja voittaa siinä. Samalla myös vanhojen firmojen reviiriajattelu murtuu taas palasen kerrallaan, kun perinteikäs TLO lähtee hyökkäykseen pikavuorofirmoja vastaan.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei tuohon Savonlinjan ja Åbussin tulevaisuuteen varmaan mitään isompaa dramatiikkaa liity. Savonlinjalla ei ole pikavuoroliikennettä Turun suunnalla, ja tuskin Åbus ihan heti Itäsuomen suuntaan mielii. Savonlinjahan on vähän puolivahingossa mukana koko kokoonpanossa TLO-osuutensa verran. Toisaalta, parempi yhdessä kuin jokainen yksin poterossaan tuhlaten energiansa miettimällä, mitä uutta keksiä muiden kiusaksi.

----------


## Rokko

Autot teipataan Åbussin tyyliin. Tällä hetkellä on kolme liikennöitsijää jotka aloittavat tuon.

----------


## J_J

> Autot teipataan Åbussin tyyliin. Tällä hetkellä on kolme liikennöitsijää jotka aloittavat tuon.


Ja tämä tyyli on mikä? Tuskin ainakaan se, millä TLO-liikennöitsijäin "OnniExpress" -autojen identiteetti tuotiin julki...

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Autot teipataan Åbussin tyyliin.


Onkohan mitään luonnosta nähtävillä missään? Itseä ainakin houkuttelisi ajatus siitä, että Helsinkiin pääsisi yhdellä vaihdolla Kauppatorin kautta. Toivotaan kovasti, että homma alkaa toimia heti alusta alkaen.

----------


## bussifriikki

Jos Åbusin nettisivujen piirroskuva antaa yhtään osviittaa, busseista tulee kokovalkoisia.

----------


## helleh

> Jos Åbusin nettisivujen piirroskuva antaa yhtään osviittaa, busseista tulee kokovalkoisia.


Maanantaina 9.2 sen sitten näkee millasia ovat  :Wink: .

----------


## iiko

> Jos Åbusin nettisivujen piirroskuva antaa yhtään osviittaa, busseista tulee kokovalkoisia.


Ah, kuinka originelliä... :-) Kai ne sentään jonkun logon noihin teippaavat?

----------


## helleh

Autosta kuvan nähneenä kerron, että päihittää monen liikennöitsijän värit/teipit/valkoisuuden ilmeellään.

Mutta muistakaa... Tää on mun vaatimaton ÅBU(S)lainen mielipiteeni.

----------


## J_J

> Autosta kuvan nähneenä kerron, että päihittää monen liikennöitsijän värit/teipit/valkoisuuden ilmeellään.
> 
> Mutta muistakaa... Tää on mun vaatimaton ÅBU(S)lainen mielipiteeni.


Mahdollisesti saman kuvan nähneenä kysyn: tuleeko KAIKKIEN Åbus-talojen autot samaan kuosiin riippumatta siitä, mikä on ko. yrityksen "oman" värityksen pohjaväri? Esim. Jalo, Citybus?

----------


## 034

Teppaukset havaittu. Sopii hyvin esim. Omniexpressiin. Nyt ootellaan näitä katukuvaan bongattavaksi

----------


## Pendolino

Åbusin saitilla komeilee kuva mun mielestä ehkä Suomen tyylikkäimmästä bussiteippauksesta:

http://www.xn--bus-tla.fi/wp-content.../uusi-ilme.jpg

----------


## anttipng

Tykkään! Erittäin pirteä.

----------


## Rokko

Toi auto saapuu Helsinkiin 11.35.

----------


## hmikko

> Suomen tyylikkäimmästä bussiteippauksesta:


 :Shocked:   Ei vissiin hyvin mee Suomessa.

Idean tasolla vaikuttaa jopa vähän VR:ltä apinoidulta eläin- ja metsäaiheineen. Pidän VR:nkin teippausta turhan räikeänä, vaikka joutsenet sun muut on sinänsä ihan taiden piirretty.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Pidän onnistuneena. Ilme on oma, pirteä ja positiivinen. Tosin yhtä hyvin katukuvassa erottuva tämä ei ole kuin Onnibussin punainen eikä myöskään kommunikoi nimenomaan halpuutta kovin hyvin. Mutta toisaalta teippaus antaa varaa tarvittaessa säätää bisneskonseptia sen mukaan miten markkinat kehittyvät. Olennaista ja ilahduttavaa on, että Suomessa on nyt monenlaista eri ilmettä ja bisnesmallia tarjolla. Se on matkustajan etu ja lisäksi kasvattanee kokonaismarkkinaa. Hienoa!

Ainoastaan VR on hätää kärsimässä...

----------


## anttipng

Vähän tuosta tulee mieleen Lahden ja Jyväskylän tilaajaväritys nyt kun asiaa tarkemmin ajattelee.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Minun mielestä tyylikäs teippaus, eikä anna "halpis"- vaikutelmaa. Enemmin viestii laadukkuudesta ja siisteistä linja-autoista. Itseä ainakin houkuttelee kokeilla.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Ensimmäisenä Åbussina uudistunutta reittiä Helsinkiin tuli Nyholmin viitonen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/16296070048/

----------


## bussifriikki

Facebook-sivutkin on:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/%C3%8...18095881734181

----------


## Zambo

> Minun mielestä tyylikäs teippaus, eikä anna "halpis"- vaikutelmaa. Enemmin viestii laadukkuudesta ja siisteistä linja-autoista. Itseä ainakin houkuttelee kokeilla.


Halpisvaikutelman antaa imukuppikyltti/paperikyltti ikkunassa. Vaikka linjalla ajaa eri yritysten kalustoa, toisi yhdenmukainen kilvitys vielä viimeistellymmän kokonaisuuden.

----------


## J_J

> Halpisvaikutelman antaa imukuppikyltti/paperikyltti ikkunassa. Vaikka linjalla ajaa eri yritysten kalustoa, toisi yhdenmukainen kilvitys vielä viimeistellymmän kokonaisuuden.


No mutta kyllähän tämänkin revohkan JOTAIN piti apinoida "siltä aidolta ja alkuperäiseltä", eli nykyiseltä punakoneelta... Eli juuri tuo pahvikilpi  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Halpisvaikutelman antaa imukuppikyltti/paperikyltti ikkunassa. Vaikka linjalla ajaa eri yritysten kalustoa, toisi yhdenmukainen kilvitys vielä viimeistellymmän kokonaisuuden.


Ainakin yhdessä bussissa on oikea linjakilpi

----------


## dreamy83

Protacon on tehnyt tuon verkkokaupan, mutta ketä on tehnyt muun osan nettisivusta? Ja mikä toimisto on suunnitellut tuon tyylikkään ilmeen?

----------


## JaM

Valkoinen pohjaväri on asiallista varman päälle pelaamista. Kuka sitä tietää millä nimellä ja missä väreissä sitä ensi kesänä ajellaan. On menny bussitouhut Suomessa semmoiseksi, että kahden viikon päähän on vaikea nähdä. Ilme itsessään ei mielestäni sovi pikavuoroautoihin. Tuosta tulee enmmän mieleen joku markkinointipläjäys/kampanjateippaus. Pikavuorokäyttöön valitsisin ajattomamman, selkeämmän ja tyylikkäämmän ilmeen kaikkien tässä esiintyvien tilkuntalkkujen sijaan. Onkohan tässä ideana myös se, että konsortioon kuuluvat kioskit saavat halutessaan säilyttää tämän uuden ilmeen ohella myös vanhaa ilmettään, kuten Nyholm on tehnyt autonsa keulassa, joka on siis se osa autoa, jonka pysäkillä odottava asiakas ensimmäiseksi autosta näkee?

----------


## Annoskateus

> Protacon on tehnyt tuon verkkokaupan, mutta ketä on tehnyt muun osan nettisivusta? Ja mikä toimisto on suunnitellut tuon tyylikkään ilmeen?


Tämä
http://neljaulottuvuutta.fi/

----------


## Wito

Eilen menin tällä firmalla päiväksi Turkuun. Erittäin miellyttävä kokemus! Autona oli Scania Omniexpress molempiin suuntiin ja auto oli vain puoliksi täynnä, eli sain istua omalla penkkirivillä. Autossa oli kaksi sähköpistoketta/rivi ja ilmainen wifi toimi hyvin. Hintakaan ei ollut paha, 1,90 / suunta. Monet tosin maksoivat täyden hinnan autossa, eli 8,90, mutta ei sekään kovin korkea ole.

----------


## kuukanko

Åbus on nyt pistämässä vanhaa OnniExpressin aikaista Turku - Helsinki -välin tarjontaa uusiksi. Muutosehdotukset löytyvät Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistalta.

Muutoksessa vuorojen määrä kasvaisi ja osa vuoroista ajaisi vain osuutta Turku - Helsinki (eivätkä siis enää Raisioon asti). Turkuun päättyvien vuorojen päätepysäkki olisi Puutorilla.

----------


## antti

Kun lukee Åbussin esitystä, niin lopputuloksena on neljä M - P vuoroa itään ja toisinpäin kolme. Sitten Turusta 10:15 jos on jokapäiväinen, eikä L S, niin vuorot menee paremmin tasan.  21:45 muutos 12:15 varmaan painovirhe oikea ehkä 22:15.

----------


## Rokko

Toi lähtöaika on 21.15 kuten siinä seuraavassa kappaleessa on mainittu.

----------


## antti

Muutoskirjeessähän lukee tällälailla: Helsinki-Turku-Raisio M-L 21:45 -> lähtöajan muutos 12:15, ajopäivien muutos M-L->M-S
ja sitten erikseen kohdassa: Vuorojen lisäysesitys:  Helsinki-Turku-Raisio M-S 21:15 ja toisessa kohdassa 12:45 >>> 12:15

----------


## moxu

Åbus on lisäämässä tarjontaansa, ja uusissa lupahakemuksissa on vuoroja myös HV:n lentoasemalle. Ihan hyvä. Turkulaiset suosivat omiaan, ja Aurakadun pysäkki on aikamoinen valtti kaikkiin kilpailijoihin verrattuna. Linja-autoasemakin on monesta näkökulmasta katsottuna hevonkuusessa, joten jos Åbus jonain päivänä sinnekin päätyy, ei keskustassa koukkaaminen taatusti jää ohjelmastaan pois.
Mutta valistakaapa tällaista tyhmempää kuluttajaa, mikä ongelma on siinä, ettei Åbusin ja Vainion kattavahkoista verkostoista voida muodostaa yhtenäistä linjastoa? Kilpailijat, eli VR (Pohjola) ja Onnibus pystyvät ainakin teoriassa lisäämään vuorotarjontaansa, mutta näiden yksityisoperaattorien resurssit lienevät jo nyt aika lähellä tappia. Eikö molempien kannalta olisi fiksumpaa ajaa poolissa, luoda yhteislippujärjestelmä (siis ainakin tarjota m/p-mahdollisuus ja myydä molempiin käyvuiä sarjalippuja) ja tarjota monipuolinen liikenne Helsingin eri puolilta eri puolille Varsinais-Suomea? Vainion olemassaolevia lupia Salo-Kemiönsaari sekä Turku-Uusikaupunki ja Turku-Rauma-väleillä firmat saisivat aikaan kohtalaisen hyvän pikavuoroverkon, jota Åbusia lähellä oleva Föli-tarjonta liityntälippuineen vielä täydentäisi.

----------


## luukas79

Appivanhemmillani on "puolessa välissä Turkusta Stadista katsottuna" kesämökki ja tässä vuosien varrella on tullut käytyä oletetusti tuota Turku - Helsinki reittiä niin monopolin aikana kuin nyt "verisen" kilpailun aikana. Voin sanoa että Å on kaikista paras näistä kilpailijoista, kokemusta ekaa kertaa tänä kesänä. 

Oma paremmuus järjestys liikennöitsijöistä tuolta väliltä mukavuuden ja hinnan perusteella :

1) Åbus (kokemus tältä kesältä)
2) Pohjolan Liikenne (ei SIIS expressin alla)
3) Onnibus
4) Expressbus (kokemusta vain kuin oli monopoli asemassa)

Hintahan tuolla välillä on laskenut kovasti ja palvelu jonkin verran parantunut. Ennen "mökille" maksoi suuntaansa yli 20 euroa, nyt edes takanen matka maksaa parhaimmillaan jopa 8 euroa per kärsä. Lisäksi saatiin uudet autot ja esim. niihin wifit!  :Wink:  :Biggrin:

----------


## moxu

Kyllähän Pohjolalla ja Vainiolla oli selkeä laatuero Express-aikanaankin, paljon kulkeneen silmissä 80-20 Vainion eduksi. Ja edelleen Vainio palvelee parhaiten niitä, jotka reitin varrelle ovat menossa, ainakin Lohjanharjun ja Halikon välisellä osuudella. 
Vainio olisi myös ainoa näistä neljästä, joka voisi järjestää yhteyden Salon keskustan ja Piihovin välille, jos joku keksisi ruveta sellaista vaatimaan.
Näkemykseni, että Vainio ja Åbus olisivat toisilleen passelit kumppanit, perustuu juuri tähän kumpaisenkin vahvaan paikallisliikenneosaamiseen. Salo on hoitanut joukkoliikenteensä järjestelyn ala-arvoisesti, Turku kaiketi aika hyvin, mutta kummassakaan tapauksessa tämä ei suoranaisesti ole operaattorin vika.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Vanha viisaus "Jos et voi voittaa kilpailijaasi, liittoudu sen kanssa" voisi toimia tässäkin oikein hyvin.

----------


## anttipng

Onnibus osti Åbussin. http://www.onnibus.com/fi/lehdistoti...=20151223_0001

----------


## kuukanko

Tiedotteesta päätellen OB ajaa Åbusin alas. Tiedotteessa kerrotut F1:n ja F8:n muutoksethan OB olisi voinut toteuttaa ilman Åbusin ostoakin.

----------


## J_J

> Tiedotteesta päätellen OB ajaa Åbusin alas. Tiedotteessa kerrotut F1:n ja F8:n muutoksethan OB olisi voinut toteuttaa ilman Åbusin ostoakin.


Turkulaisille suotu näemmä kunniakas tilaisuus "kaatua saappaat jalassa"?

----------


## zige94

Surullinen uutinenha tuo on näin Åbus vaki-käyttäjänä.  Åbussia suosinu hinnan, palvelun ja kaluston perusteella. Lisäksi ei mitään typeriä rajoituksia ja ihme säätöjä Helsingin päässä bussin saavuttua/lähtiessä. (matkatavarat). Liputkin saa halvalla (5,90-8,90) vaikka ostaisi samana päivänä kun lähtö on. Åbussin lopettamisen jälkeen onkin jo se ja sama meneekö autolla. Autolla mennessä hintaa tulee n. 5-10 lisää, maksimissaan. Matkustetaan Åbussilla vielä helmikuuhun asti ja siirrytää sitten autoon.

----------


## toson

> onkin jo se ja sama meneekö autolla. Autolla mennessä hintaa tulee n. 5-10 lisää, maksimissaan. Matkustetaan Åbussilla vielä helmikuuhun asti ja siirrytää sitten autoon.


Mutta kuka ajaa,sinullahan ei ole ajokorttia? Vai menetkö Taxilla?     :Wink:

----------


## Kani

> Mutta kuka ajaa,sinullahan ei ole ajokorttia? Vai menetkö Taxilla?


Eikös zigellä ole ajokortti, lukee askissakin.

----------


## zige94

> Mutta kuka ajaa,sinullahan ei ole ajokorttia? Vai menetkö Taxilla?


Offtopicin puolelle menee jo, mutta kuukauden ajan jo ajokortti omistettu, että ei siinä mitään. Sitä ennen tyttöystävä ajanut.

----------


## Melamies

Onneksi olkoon ajokortistasi. Vain yhdellä isovanhemmistani oli ajokortti, minun ikäpolvellani lähes jokaisella, mutta nyt näyttää siltä, että yhä suurempi osa nuorisosta jättää ajokortin hankkimatta. Ajokortin omaavien suhteellinen osuus koko väestöstä on siis ohittanut huippulukemansa.

----------

